

Ask HN:  Democratization of Investment - mpg33

So i was thinking that the creation of the many platforms("App Stores") for developers has made it incredibly easy for developers to enter the market, and also relatively cheap to do so.<p>So why inst there (is there?) investment platforms that would connect ideas/develoeprs to investors that are just everyday people.  ie say there was a website that i could go on and view start-ups that needed money...and i could choose how much i wanted to invest and all of the financial and legal aspects of investing in a private company were automated.<p>It could be a kind of "social network" (i hate using that term now) where companies could create a company profile with maybe a video/slideshow of their product and i could choose how much money to invest.<p>Does this make any sense? lol
======
wmf
The SEC tends to frown on such ideas because they're a gold mine for con
artists. If you can steal a little money from a lot of different people, no
one has much incentive to hold you accountable for failure.

The closest thing that's legal might be Kickstarter, because people aren't
really investing.

------
mpg33
I guess technical this would be just like a public company on the stock
market.

But i guess i mean this could work for small start-ups that are having a hard
time getting funding from the traditional investment routes and will not
become large enough to go public.

